# I need help with a cemetery name!



## Skeletor (Jun 19, 2006)

I need help with a cemetery name! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm coming up empty for a name for my graveyard. Any suggestions?


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

have you looked up famous cemeteries? 
or perhaps the names of cemeteries in movies? 

both would be good places to start looking for names.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

One way is to work with either your last name or street name.


----------



## redrom (Aug 25, 2008)

Eternal Stay Restorium
Mooredown Crypt
Shallow Grounds Crypt
Des Aster 
Bitterdowns
Sol Hollow
Wauchurstep
Acres de Mented
Bells and Bulbs (or some other play on beelzebub)
Cellsursol De Ville


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

Eternal Vale
Shadow Valley
Mort S. Seraf Memorial Gardens
Elysium
Miskatonic Courtyard
Anabell's Lee


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

wow there is one called Spider Gates Cemetery in Massachusetts, using that one for mine


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

What part of Tennessee and is there a theme of sorts to your graveyard?


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I always liked "Cemetery" It's short, it's sweet and it get's right to the point. Plus the fact that half my ToTs can't read so I could just as well go with Sematarry


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 7, 2011)

lol! Sematarry now thats funny!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Bury Patch


----------



## VexFX (Oct 19, 2010)

I while back I wrote a quick tool for generating cemetery names. You can even save it locally and edit the source to add your own terms.
It follows a basic 3 part naming convention used by many cemeteries. Every time you reload the page, a new name is generated.

http://www.vexfx.com/cemeteryName.html

I often use name generators like this as a starting point, or as a source for inspiration.

Enjoy!


----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

ICUE hollow!

I 'm
C oming
U p 
E mpty


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

really cool thank you


VexFX said:


> I while back I wrote a quick tool for generating cemetery names. You can even save it locally and edit the source to add your own terms.
> It follows a basic 3 part naming convention used by many cemeteries. Every time you reload the page, a new name is generated.
> 
> http://www.vexfx.com/cemeteryName.html
> ...


----------

